# DanKung 1632 Tubing Review



## Northerner

*The Versatile DanKung 1632 Tubing*​
I have been shooting the DK-1632 tubing for a couple of months now and find it to be long lasting and quite versatile. Originally the plan was just to find a sweet BB shooting tube but after some experimenting I found the 1632 capable of shooting everything from .177cal BBs at 5 grains to .44cal lead at 133 grains. It's all about adjusting the tubing to do what you want.

The 1632 turned out to be a fantastic tube for shooting the light 5-grain (.177cal) BB. A 5 ¾" length with single tubes was found to draw at only 4 pounds but give enough speed to create some pleasing noise, dents and holes in pop cans at 10-20 yards. This draw weight can be shot all afternoon without fatigue. Most youngsters can even manage this mild weight.

The tiny BB is one of my favourite projectiles but I also enjoy 3/8" steel ammo. The 1632 propels this 54 grain ammo at 180 fps when using double tubes cut to an even 6" length. Perfect for 10m target shooting and plinking!

The 1632s will even toss a .44cal lead ball with enough smack to drop small-game with appropriate shot placement. At 8 ½ ft-lbs the ball should do considerable damage. The 3/8" lead at 190fps should do the trick too.

My draw length is 32" but sometimes I struggle to get there with the heavier draw weights. The temperature throughout the speed testing was 68-70F. Higher temperatures and longer draw lengths will reward you with even more speed.

*Single Tubes (5 ¾" length - 4 lb draw weight)*

.177 cal BB = 231 fps

¼" Steel = 200 fps

*Pseudo Tapers (6" length, 1 ½" loops - 5 lb draw) *

.177cal BB = 252 fps

*Double Tubes (6 ½" length - 7 ½ lb draw weight) *

3/8" Steel = 178 fps

5/16" Steel = 198 fps

¼" Steel = 212 fps

*Four Tubes Per Side (6 5/8" length - 14 ½ lb draw weight) *

3/8" Steel = 200 fps

3/8" Lead = 190 fps

.44cal Lead = 170 fps

As can be seen above, the 1632 tubes have lots of usefulness.... plinking, target shooting, BB shooting, teaching youngsters, and hunting are some examples. This spaghetti tubing is a lot of fun!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Very thorough testing and review, thanks for posting.*


----------



## oldmiser

Hey my friend~~Nice review on the 1632 tubing..The way it looks that is a all around winner for what ever kind of shooting

a person wants to do......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rayshot

Thank you for sharing your results!


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks. Nice work. Would you know how it compares to simple shots extra small tubing?


----------



## wll

Very nice review, thank you.

wll


----------



## Northerner

Thanks. Nice work. Would you know how it compares to simple shots extra small tubing?

Sorry, I have never tried the Simple Shot tubing. The extra small seems to be the same dimensions as the DK-1632. Not sure on performance comparison.


----------



## Metropolicity

Northerner said:


> Thanks. Nice work. Would you know how it compares to simple shots extra small tubing?
> Sorry, I have never tried the Simple Shot tubing. The extra small seems to be the same dimensions as the DK-1632. Not sure on performance comparison.


I believe that SS's extra small is the same stuff I carry. If so, it's not as snappy as 1632. From a singles perspective, the 1632 is matched to 1/4" sbs and the .125 tuning is suited for .177 bbs. Trust me, I shoot both 95% of the time.


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight

Where is the best place to buy this tubing? Links? I cant locate it on the DK site to be ordered, just a page showing their "Premium" tubing, no way to order.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Go to dankung dot com and open an account from their home page - only takes a few minutes. Then follow the steps. *

*From the home page ...*

*Select 'Filter by Category'*

*Select Slingshot tubings, first one listed. *

*Click on the picture, scroll down to 'Add to Cart'*

*This works for me, if you still have a problem, PM me.*


----------



## Metropolicity

SpicyWhiteKnight said:


> Where is the best place to buy this tubing? Links? I cant locate it on the DK site to be ordered, just a page showing their "Premium" tubing, no way to order.


I carry it, it comes in 10 meter bags


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Go to dankung dot com and open an account from their home page - only takes a few minutes. Then follow the steps. *
> 
> *From the home page ...*
> 
> *Select 'Filter by Category'*
> 
> *Select Slingshot tubings, first one listed. *
> 
> *Click on the picture, scroll down to 'Add to Cart'*
> 
> *This works for me, if you still have a problem, PM me.*


Found it, thank you. I wasn't navigating the homepage well. Google was leading me to this http://www.dankung.com/node/3



Metropolicity said:


> SpicyWhiteKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to buy this tubing? Links? I cant locate it on the DK site to be ordered, just a page showing their "Premium" tubing, no way to order.
> 
> 
> 
> I carry it, it comes in 10 meter bags
Click to expand...

Any reason DK has a picture that looks more orange on the site? and yours is a more attractive yellow?


----------



## Metropolicity

SpicyWhiteKnight said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go to dankung dot com and open an account from their home page - only takes a few minutes. Then follow the steps. *
> 
> *From the home page ...*
> 
> *Select 'Filter by Category'*
> 
> *Select Slingshot tubings, first one listed. *
> 
> *Click on the picture, scroll down to 'Add to Cart'*
> 
> *This works for me, if you still have a problem, PM me.*
> 
> 
> 
> Found it, thank you. I wasn't navigating the homepage well. Google was leading me to this http://www.dankung.com/node/3
> 
> 
> 
> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpicyWhiteKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to buy this tubing? Links? I cant locate it on the DK site to be ordered, just a page showing their "Premium" tubing, no way to order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I carry it, it comes in 10 meter bags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any reason DK has a picture that looks more orange on the site? and yours is a more attractive yellow?
Click to expand...

I used the same pic as my 1/8" tubing since they LOOK the same in person, but feel different.


----------



## SpicyWhiteKnight

Metropolicity said:


> I used the same pic as my 1/8" tubing since they LOOK the same in person, but feel different.


Ahh thanks. I will keep you in mind as I look. May have to get some with a gnat...


----------



## Sherman

Anyone else have a comparison to make between Dankung 1632 and the Hygenic small or extra small tubing that Nathan sells? Especially in single tube set-up.


----------



## Metropolicity

Sherman said:


> Anyone else have a comparison to make between Dankung 1632 and the Hygenic small or extra small tubing that Nathan sells? Especially in single tube set-up.


The extra small tubing is the same .125" diameter tubing I carry. It is lighter than 1632, it's well suited for .177 bbs and the 1632 is more balanced for .25 balls.

In singles of course.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Metropolicity said:


> Sherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a comparison to make between Dankung 1632 and the Hygenic small or extra small tubing that Nathan sells? Especially in single tube set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra small tubing is the same .125" diameter tubing I carry. It is lighter than 1632, it's well suited for .177 bbs and the 1632 is more balanced for .25 balls.
> 
> In singles of course.
Click to expand...

*Agreed. For BBs, the .125 is a kinder, gentler can killer.*


----------



## Metropolicity

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a comparison to make between Dankung 1632 and the Hygenic small or extra small tubing that Nathan sells? Especially in single tube set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra small tubing is the same .125" diameter tubing I carry. It is lighter than 1632, it's well suited for .177 bbs and the 1632 is more balanced for .25 balls.
> 
> In singles of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Agreed. For BBs, the .125 is a kinder, gentler can killer.*
Click to expand...

I prefer the word surgical, like a scalpel.


----------



## M.J

I would like to share some chrony results I got today:
Looped 1632, 10.25" active length, 60" draw. 72 degrees, shot from my new Osage PFS:
7/16" steel: 5 shots average 201.5 fps
1/2" steel: 5 shots average 186.3 fps.
I was absolutely blown away by these results! It proves the power of a long draw and fast retraction speed of the tiny tubes.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thank you for this review. Keep shooting!


----------

